
The transformer “explained”? - colinprince
https://nostalgebraist.tumblr.com/post/185326092369/the-transformer-explained
======
gwern
'I’m excited to see what happens when someone combines BERT’s objective with
GPT-2′s corpus.'

Speaking of which:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1906.08237](https://arxiv.org/abs/1906.08237)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/c2q5k7/r_x...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/c2q5k7/r_xlnet_a_new_pretraining_method_for_nlp_that/)

------
tango12
Can someone explain the title? :)

~~~
MrEldritch
Nostalgebraist is the name of a Tumblr user, whose blog tagline is "Trees are
harlequins, words are harlequins" (A quote from a Nabokov novel.)

This gets automatically appended to the page title for anything that gets
posted on their Tumblr, hence why it's showing up here.

As for the rest, this is explaining a recently popular neural network
architecture known as the Transformer, responsible for advances in natural
language processing like GPT-2.

